# sweet kittens to a loving home



## chatherine (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello i am writing this for a friend of mine who is moving to another state and sadly cant take her cats with her.

A little while back she found an abandoned pregnant cat that she took care of and who gave birth to a bunch of beautiful and very sweet kittens

the kittens are castrated.

if you are interested in adopting please contact me at [email protected], i will send pictures on request.

The kittens are in Georgia.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chatherine said:


> Hello i am writing this for a friend of mine who is moving to another state and sadly cant take her cats with her.
> 
> A little while back she found an abandoned pregnant cat that she took care of and who gave birth to a bunch of beautiful and very sweet kittens
> 
> ...


Hi
Although we have a few American members this is a UK site so you might be better joining a U.S. based forum. Good luck with rehoming the kittens!


----------

